# 2007 Sentra, 2008 Sentra, Rear Alignment problem



## wilchappell (Sep 19, 2008)

2007 Sentra, 2008 Sentra, Rear Alignment problem

Problem - The Sentras commonly do not meet Nissan Specs for rear alignment. Many are off about 1.2 degrees or about 3/8 inches for Toe In.
Symptom - excessive rear tire wear demonstrated by diagonal wear lines and load tire noise. Effectively hidden during the warranty period by rotating the tires. Refer to Honda Service Bulletin 08-001 for a good explanation and pictures. Honda has a similar problem that they owned up to and are correcting. What does that say about Nissan?

Dealer - I have never seen this problem before. Response - it is well documented in various forums and Nissan Technical is aware of the problem. Dealer -Adjustment coverage is only for 12K/12 months. Response - rear alignment is not an adjustable item so is covered for 36 months. Dealer - problem is caused because tires not rotated. Response - the fronts don't show the wear, diagonal wear is caused by alignment. Dealer - the problem can not be adjusted. Response - that is the 1st step for applying the lemon law. Dealer - it will cost you $79.95 for me to check the alignment. Response - look at the tires, it is a part defect problem, do what you need to do to do the analysis for free under warranty.

Repair - Dealer can replace the rear axle but make sure that they also have the necessary aftermarket shims and technical ability to shim the spindle into alignment if needed. The replacement axle is not expected to be any better than the 1st axle.

If you are out of warranty then find a good shop specializing in alignmkent and suspension repair. Installing the spindle shims is not complicated.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

You might want to move this to the B16 column.


----------

